# Lost a dude named Shaggy in Missoula



## Hal (Sep 6, 2013)

Was traveling bnsf through Montana and North Dakota (trying to get to San Frabsisco) with this awesome kid named Shaggy. ~6'3" or 4", brown dreads, reversed cross hand tats, Georgia accent. We got slit up due to some shitty misscomunications but agreed to meet back up in Portland. I waited there for awhile but didn't hear from him even though he said hed find a way to call. I need to get moving again. Im worried sick the cops fucked with him or something. Anybody know anything I don't?


----------



## Mongo (Oct 29, 2013)

I don't know if your still looking for him but I just ran into him Friday/Saturday in Oakland. He was gonna go to roseville than LA.


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 25, 2014)

if you ever found him, if you've got a way to contact him, tell him that johnny girl sends her love. every time i pull the lil leather pouch he made me outta my pack i wonder where he's at.


----------



## Hylyx (Jan 25, 2014)

"Lost a dude named Shaggy in Missoula" Isn't that a Johnny Hobo song?

=P

I hope you find him though. Sounds like a good cat.


----------



## Hal (Jan 25, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> if you ever found him, if you've got a way to contact him, tell him that johnny girl sends her love. every time i pull the lil leather pouch he made me outta my pack i wonder where he's at.



Short answer: Prison.



Yeah, we met bad up in Reno. Traveled together for awhile but shit went very very very sour in North Platte so we split again. He made it to Chicago before me but got picked up for something and extradited to Duluth for some assault charges he'd run from. Hot mess. He'll be in for a good long while from what I can tell.


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 25, 2014)

daaaamn dude. that sucks. might be (probably is) a far cry, but anybody know his real name? i'd like to write him


----------



## Hal (Jan 27, 2014)

Guess he's out now...pm me johnny if you still want his contact info. I can get you his Facebook info even tho him and I aren't really speaking.


----------

